# Does weather affect soapmaking?



## Greylady

Does weather affect soapmaking? Temperature? Curing time? Cause seize ups more? Mixing? What do you do different in your soapmaking during cold weather.


----------



## Guest

the only thing I have ever noticed is that if my soap stays cool and does not gel.. I get more ash on it..


----------



## a4patch

Here in Virginia it is very humid. Our soap will draw moisture even when it is not raining. The glycerin will draw the moisture.


----------



## jdranch

It is either the winter weather or higher butterfat in the milk that makes my soap spotty. Winter time= ugly soap for me. :/


----------



## tmfinley

I hate winter soaping. I am always either over or under compensating for the coolness of my soap room. I think I am just going to keep my soap room nice and toasty all winter this year. I will be snug as a bug in a rug AND I won't have as many soaping headaches (hopefully).


----------



## jandzmom

Interesting! I've only soaped in the spring and summer, I never even thought of the colder weather and soaping.... Another reason why I need a space heater in my room


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

When the soap room is cold I have to thoroughly melt my butters and warm my coconut oil and shea (microwave), or I will get a really quick false trace, since my lye/water is already cold. I also heat my milk, keeping my 1/2 gallon of milk in hot water in a crock pot so it's ready to use. I also move to a dehumidifier in the soap room and dry cabinet, rather than the AC. Other than that it's all the same. Oh I also do not keep out my smelling soap on the rack for very long, the cold weather seems to make the top layer of scent go away really quickly. I just let folks go through the rubbermaid totes on the racks. OR smell the soap drying in the dry cabinet.


----------



## MF-Alpines

The only problem I've had is the false trace that Vicki mentioned. I soap in the sink so when that's happened, I add hot water and it thins it right out. My soaps cure faster, too, as it is usually pretty dry here.


----------



## SherrieC

I have the worst soaping luck when it is Hot here, I love soaping in the winter. I don't even try to soap anymore when it is over 85


----------



## [email protected]

Ditto what Sherrie said. Problems all summer...soap not wanting to come to trace...taking FOREVER to cure. 
We heat with wood and the woodstove shares a wall with my soap room with a window in between, so my soap room is always *warm* and with the dry heat, if I open the window then soap cures in no time.  I'm hoping to get ALOT of soap made this winter and not have to do much next summer.


----------

